
Pattern Matching Your Source Code - jmonegro
http://blog.wolfram.com/2009/03/19/pattern-matching-your-source-codehow-wolfram-workbench-integrates-mathematica-development-tools/
======
jsonscripter
The Wolfram icon strongly reminds me of the YTMND icon.

------
drcode
Looks like they've reinvented hygenic lisp macros.

